# My Home Theater



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is the theater i built in my basement.
I don't consider myself too handy but i did my best.
Sorry if the pictures are a little grainy. 
Here is a youtube video i made if you're interested in getting a better view.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UsLoG56ex8

:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Great looking room!:T How do you like it?


----------



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks! My family and I love it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish i had a room that large for a theater like that:sad:. What kind of speakers are you using? The front stage looks very nice.:T


----------



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

Here are the details of my setup:

100" DIY Screen (Screen Goo)
Epson Home Cinema 8100 
Pioneer VSX-920 Receiver
Samsung BDP -1600 Blu Ray Player

Speakers:
Fronts: Definitive BP7004
Center: Definitive C1-J
4 Surrounds: Sony SSB1000


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice!:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice HT room. Have you considered getting a subwoofer for your system?


----------



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. The front speakers actually produce a ton of bass. So, no, I'm not planning on getting a separate subwoofer.


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it! I run the BP7006 and BP2002 CLR for my front channel, BP1.2X for my surrounds, DefTech sound really good! I love the bass my BP7006's make! 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/35222-newly-finished.html


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Kool looks good


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

asazad said:


> Thanks. The front speakers actually produce a ton of bass. So, no, I'm not planning on getting a separate subwoofer.


Oh man, do consider getting a sub. I have a couple tower speakers for my fronts (sony though), and I thought I was happy with the bass they pounded...but it's a night and day difference in the sound of bass!  Plus, I know when I was a couple war movies, the initial blast of an explosion did not make any sound because it was too low for my speakers to pick up.

Just my suggestion, either way looks like you did a great job with your build! :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks great. I second the sub. Also have you thought about a riser for the rear row of seats to raise them over the front row? Just a thought. Enjoy.....:wave:


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I third the sub , I know your towers have built in subs , but it will not be the same. look at the polks top of the line LSI 15 and 25 series. (i demo'd them) they too have built in subs @ $3000 a pair , but a high quality stand alone sub sounds much much fuller and better. just my .02


----------



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks guys for the advise. i'll consider adding a sub in the near future. but to be honest, the dial to increase the bass is not even turned all the way up on these speakers and it still seems to vibrate the house during certain scenes.

Thought about putting in a riser but not sure the best way to go about doing it. any suggestions?
in the meantime, the rear seat sits on a couple 2x4s :rolleyesno:
i stapled some brown fabric to them to cover them up. i know not a very elegant solution at all but its just temporary., i hope.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I would demo a nice Quality 12" sub and turn the others all the way down . and if it's not much better (i believe it will be) you can return the sub. In my 17x21 room i use 2 12" subs


----------



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wanted to update this thread. Made some upgrades to my theater including increasing the size of my screen from 100" to 110 " (relatively easy and cheap since its a screen goo screen).

Also added a riser for the rear seating. Built it myself with a plan I found online. And I installed some LED lighting for the riser also.

Here's a video of my setup...


----------



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention. Added two more rear speakers. Now 7 speakers in this room.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking good!


----------

